# Finding a specific vendor on eBay



## 4metals (Jun 22, 2016)

Is there any way to put an eBay vendors name into a search to see all they are listing? Not when you find one thing and click to see all other auctions but to put in the name and get a listing?


----------



## 4metals (Jun 22, 2016)

Is there any way to put an eBay vendors name into a search to see all they are listing? Not when you find one thing and click to see all other auctions but to put in the name and get a listing?


----------



## jimdoc (Jun 22, 2016)

With an advanced search;

http://www.ebay.com/sch/ebayadvsearch?_sofindtype=2


----------



## Phishin_ca (Jun 22, 2016)

You can also do http://www.ebay.com/usr/<username>
It needs to be URL encoded if there are special characters in the name.


----------



## Phishin_ca (Jun 22, 2016)

http://www.ebay.com/usr/<username>
Must be URL Encoded if there are special characters.


----------



## UncleBenBen (Jun 22, 2016)

4metals, please don't double post. Someone will be along to answer your question. By making multiple posts it spreads information around making it harder for future readers to find....

Couldn't help it. I blame my dad and uncles for the inherited sarcasm!  

I just wish it was easier to convey in text!! :lol:


----------



## necromancer (Jun 22, 2016)

UncleBenBen said:


> 4metals, please don't double post. Someone will be along to answer your question. By making multiple posts it spreads information around making it harder for future readers to find....
> 
> Couldn't help it. I blame my dad and uncles for the inherited sarcasm!
> 
> I just wish it was easier to convey in text!! :lol:




28 laughs in this single post LOL


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Jun 22, 2016)

:lol: :lol: :lol: 

Seems to be a problem tonight. I just deleted a couple of copies of another member's post.

Don't double post 4metals!!!

Dave


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Jun 22, 2016)

Uh oh you have been warrned by the mod's. Be careful and don't let it happen again or you might be banned from the forum.


----------



## 4metals (Jun 22, 2016)

Does that come with an immediate ban or just a stern warning?

I posted that from an iPhone, thought I only sent it once. Whoops!!

Thanks pHishin, that worked perfectly.


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Jun 23, 2016)

Just a stern warning on your first offence. 8)


----------



## UncleBenBen (Jun 23, 2016)

Barren Realms 007 said:


> Uh oh you have been warrned by the mod's. Be careful and don't let it happen again or you might be banned from the forum.



Let's hope not!! 
I could just see a 4metals ban being followed by dissention in the ranks... :shock: 
A flop... a quarrel... :evil: 
An all out coup! :twisted: 

Thar'd be mutiny on the Bounty, Cap'n Bligh!!!
Garrrrr!!!!

Haha haha! Ooooh man, I crack myself up sometimes. :lol: :mrgreen: :roll:


----------

